# The darn bugs!



## Fireflyfarms (May 21, 2014)

We have gone from the winter from you know where to sudden upswings in temps bringing forth bugs like crazy, Mosquitoes being the worst. I wish my ducks could get in there but the wire for the sheep pens are not duck accessible. 

Anything i can do? suggestions.. besides off clip on.


----------

